# How to Buy Dad Golf Clubs for Father's Day



## davidmin (May 23, 2009)

Dad is a Beginner
1.
Step 1

Make sure Dad wants to take up golf. Golf can be addictive and enjoyable. It can also be one of the world's most frustrating experiences. Pushing Dad onto the golf course when he would rather be standing by a trout stream is more of a curse than a gift.
2.
Step 2

Include an instruction package with the clubs. It is far better to give a gift of a moderately priced starter set and ten lessons from a PGA professional than no instruction, an expensive driver and an expensive iron.
3.
Step 3

Buy a starter set that typically includes 5, 7 and 9 irons, a pitching wedge, a sand wedge, a "hybrid" and a driver. If possible, let Dad pick out his own putter. Taking him to a sporting goods store to go through the ritual of trying putters out on their artificial green is a great Father's Day activity.
4.
Step 4

Do not spend very much on this set. Consider shopping an online auction site or ordering through an online golf discount website.
5.
Step 5

Check the local section of the Professional Golfer's Association (PGA), local recreation districts or a nearby public golf course for lesson packages.
6.
Step 6

Buy golf balls, golf tees, a golf glove and a golf towel as accessories. Let him pick out golf shoes or he can start in walking or running shoes.
Dad is an Established Golfer
7.
Step 1

Make sure Dad wants new clubs and, if so, which particular clubs. He may want a new driver but be happy with his irons. Or he may be happy with his driver and irons but want a new, expensive putter like the pro used to win the Masters.
8.
Step 2

Make sure that you know exactly what brand and model club or clubs Dad wants. Even if he has mentioned a specific brand and model, there are a variety of different shafts that can be placed in them. Be sure that you define the exchange policy wherever you buy the clubs.
9.
Step 3

Consider buying online if you know all the specifics about what you are looking for. There are so many golf clubs for sale on auction sites, so it is very possible that you can find the exact club, including shaft, and save a substantial amount of money.
10.
Step 4

Use the PGA professional at your golf course if Dad knows him. Often, this relationship makes the process much easier.
11.
Step 5

Consider scheduling Dad for a club fitting session if he has never had one. This is particularly important if you are buying a new set of clubs. These can be scheduled with many golf professionals. Some of the large golf retailers also do them in house.


----------

